# Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0



## justinh99 (15. Januar 2020)

*Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Hi Leute ich habe schon gesucht aber ich finde zu dem oben genannten stick keine Treiber 
Wisst ihr wo es die gibt ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Sollte das (nichtgenannte) OS nicht eventuell Standard-BT-Treiber mitbringen, oder ist es älter?
Könntest Du uns die Hardware-ID vom Gerät verraten (aus dem Gerätemanager), eventuell kann man damit herausbekommen welcher Chip verbaut ist und kommt darüber an Treiber.


----------



## justinh99 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



HisN schrieb:


> Sollte das (nichtgenannte) OS nicht eventuell Standard-BT-Treiber mitbringen, oder ist es älter?
> Könntest Du uns die Hardware-ID vom Gerät verraten (aus dem Gerätemanager), eventuell kann man damit herausbekommen welcher Chip verbaut ist und kommt darüber an Treiber.



nein win 10 erkennt den usb stick nicht fehler dass gerät konnte nicht gerstartet werden 
meine Hardware ist unter meinem profilunter Hardware
Hardware ids USB\VID_0A12&PID_0001&REV_8891
USB\VID_0A12&PID_0001


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spidermanx (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

guten abend 

schaue mal ob du hier findig wirst :      Generic Bluetooth Radio Drivers Download for Windows 10, 8.1, 7, Vista, XP

Lg


----------



## justinh99 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



spidermanx schrieb:


> guten abend
> 
> schaue mal ob du hier findig wirst :      Generic Bluetooth Radio Drivers Download for Windows 10, 8.1, 7, Vista, XP
> 
> Lg



naja die treiber die mir die wesbite da anbieten sind aber auch schon sehr alt (2014) und er läst sich nicht instalieren


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Beim Hersteller, wie immer.


----------



## HisN (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Du meist "Freie Auswahl"? *g*
Ich glaub "so einfach" ist doch die Frage vom TE nicht zu beantworten. Da war er doch bestimmt schon, sonst hätte er das Forum nicht beschäftigt.

Bluetooth | Hama DE

Oder nicht?


----------



## justinh99 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



HisN schrieb:


> Du meist "Freie Auswahl"? *g*
> Ich glaub "so einfach" ist doch die Frage vom TE nicht zu beantworten. Da war er doch bestimmt schon, sonst hätte er das Forum nicht beschäftigt.
> 
> Bluetooth | Hama DE
> ...



Ja da war ich schon und dort gibt es keinen Treiber für meinen Stick (dort sind ja Treiber für verschiedene Modellnummern und meine ist nicht dabei außerdem scheinen die Treiber dort alle ziemlich alt zu sein wenn bei manchen sogar nur win2000 und XP unterstützt und selbst die neusten  unterstützten nur win7 und kein win 10 )
Aber es muss ja einen Treiber geben , da dass Teil ja von Windows nicht gestartet werden kann


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Aber nach der Hardware-ID hast Du bist jetzt nicht gegoogelt?

Sagt uns das ein CSr-Chip verbaut ist, und der Hersteller Realtec. Und das zig Leute ein Problem damit haben auf Windows 10 1909 upzugraden, weil das Teil sich sperrt^^

Eventuell hast Du also bei Realtec mehr Glück mit dem Treiber. 
Is halt altes billig-Zeug. Ist relativ "normal" das die Hersteller ihre Treiber nicht pflegen. Ist ein Grund warum das Zeug so preiswert ist. Kein Support.

Vielleicht findest Du ja bei Realtec was.


----------



## justinh99 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



HisN schrieb:


> Aber nach der Hardware-ID hast Du bist jetzt nicht gegoogelt?
> 
> Sagt uns das ein CSr-Chip verbaut ist, und der Hersteller Realtec. Und das zig Leute ein Problem damit haben auf Windows 10 1909 upzugraden, weil das Teil sich sperrt^^
> 
> ...



Wie soll dass Teil denn eine instalation von Windows 10 1909 sperren 
Jedenfalls wenn es dass tut bei mir kann es dass nicht weil als ich dass teil dass erste Mal an meinen Rechner gesteckt habe , war Windows 10 1909 schon instaliert


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Nicht die Installation, das Upgrade.
Die Windows-Upgrade-Routine schaut: Was läuft auf dem Rechner, wird es auch laufen, wenn ich das Upgrade start. Nein, ich bekomme den Bluetooth-Treiber nicht aktualisiert/lauffähig. Ich verweigere das Update. Eventuell läuft auch deshalb keiner der "alten" Treiber bei Dir.


----------



## justinh99 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Ist so was hier vertrauenwürdig ?
CSR  Bluetooth Chip Bluetooth-Geraet drivers | Download for Windows 7, XP, 10, 8, and 8.1


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Ich würds nicht drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## justinh99 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



HisN schrieb:


> Nicht die Installation, das Upgrade.
> Die Windows-Upgrade-Routine schaut: Was läuft auf dem Rechner, wird es auch laufen, wenn ich das Upgrade start. Nein, ich bekomme den Bluetooth-Treiber nicht aktualisiert/lauffähig. Ich verweigere das Update. Eventuell läuft auch deshalb keiner der "alten" Treiber bei Dir.



Oh Mann vieleicht habe ich dann irgendwann auch Probleme auf Windows 10 2004 zu upgraden


----------



## justinh99 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich würds nicht drauf ankommen lassen.



Ja ist aber schwierig weil ich weiß nicht wem /welchem Webseiten ich jetzt vertrauen kann


----------



## justinh99 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Nach etwas genauerer Recherche (5 Minuten ) habe ich herausgefunden  es  gibt viele Treiber für sie csr Chips da es auch viele csr Chips gibt
Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden welcher csr Chip genau  bei mir (also in dem Dongle den ich gekauft habe ) drin ist ?


----------



## justinh99 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

In einen anderen Forum hat dass auch jemand gefragt und anscheinend braucht man irgendein harmony csr Treiber


----------



## justinh99 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



HisN schrieb:


> Nicht die Installation, das Upgrade.
> Die Windows-Upgrade-Routine schaut: Was läuft auf dem Rechner, wird es auch laufen, wenn ich das Upgrade start. Nein, ich bekomme den Bluetooth-Treiber nicht aktualisiert/lauffähig. Ich verweigere das Update. Eventuell läuft auch deshalb keiner der "alten" Treiber bei Dir.



Naja vieleicht sollte ich auf Windows 7 gehen und dort probieren ob irgendein Treiber läuft ist aber auch nicht zielführend ,da ich Windows 7 dann ja dauerhaft nutzten muss wegen dem Treiber und naja der Support wurde eingestellt und einige meiner spiele laufen auch nicht unter windows 7 
Also ist dies auch keine gute Lösung


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



justinh99 schrieb:


> Nach etwas genauerer Recherche (5 Minuten ) habe ich herausgefunden  es  gibt viele Treiber für sie csr Chips da es auch viele csr Chips gibt
> Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden welcher csr Chip genau  bei mir (also in dem Dongle den ich gekauft habe ) drin ist ?



Die Hardware-ID sagt es Dir normalerweise.

VID_0A12&PID_0001&REV_8891


----------



## justinh99 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



HisN schrieb:


> Die Hardware-ID sagt es Dir normalerweise.
> 
> VID_0A12&PID_0001&REV_8891



Zu dem finde ich nur Treiber von Webseiten wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob sie vertrauenwürdig sind


----------



## justinh99 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Sowas könnte mir vieleicht helfen 
Treiber: Realtek Download – kostenlos – CHIP


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Einfache Lösung ... Gebe den BT Stick zurück und besorge etwas Anständiges. Diese Hama Gerätschaften sind nicht zu gebrauchen ...
Dein Headset ist nach Recherche auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Hier sollte man vielleicht/eventuell das Geld investieren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Weshalb ignorierst Du alle bisherigen Empfehlungen:
LogiLink BT0015 ab €'*'5,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland, #2 ,
Digitus DN-30210-1 ab €'*'6,64 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland #23,
eröffnest immer neue Threads und kaufst irgendeinen Rümpel, der dann doch nicht funktioniert?


----------



## justinh99 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung ... Gebe den BT Stick zurück und besorge etwas Anständiges. Diese Hama Gerätschaften sind nicht zu gebrauchen ...
> Dein Headset ist nach Recherche auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Hier sollte man vielleicht/eventuell das Geld investieren.



Mein Vater meint Mann kann dass nicht mehr zurückgeben , wenn die Verpackung geöffnet ist


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



justinh99 schrieb:


> Mein Vater meint Mann kann dass nicht mehr zurückgeben , wenn die Verpackung geöffnet ist


Dann ist es halt Lehrgeld.
Hätte man die Klammer vorsichtig entfernt, wäre die Verpackung sicher wieder zu verwenden gewesen - bei denmeisten Hama Pappe -Plastik Behältern jeden falls.

Ich hätte schon einen der empfohlenen Bluetooth-Empfänger... .

Der Kopfhörer (mpow h7) ist jedenfalls nicht von einer bekannten Firma.


----------



## justinh99 (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann ist es halt Lehrgeld.
> Hätte man die Klammer vorsichtig entfernt, wäre die Verpackung sicher wieder zu verwenden gewesen - bei denmeisten Hama Pappe -Plastik Behältern jeden falls.
> 
> Ich hätte schon einen der empfohlenen Bluetooth-Empfänger... .
> ...



Ich weiß  dass mpwo keine bekannte Firma ist, aber dass Bluetooth Modul in dem Ding ist gar nicht so schlecht, da die Verbindung mit allen anderen geräten einwandfrei läuft,(Handy, tablet, laptop, fire TV stick, Fernseher) und auch die Reichweite für mich ausreichend ist ( ich hatte bisher noch keine verbindungsabrüche / tonausetzter)( außer mit meinem  PC) 
Und sonst bin ich mit denen auch zufrieden, also auch wenn es eine unbekannte Firma ist,   funktioniert dass Produkt was ich von der Firma habe einwandfrei


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Wenn du keine Probleme hast, ist der Thread nur ne Übung?

PS: Wenn das Produkt einwandfrei funktioniert, bleibt als Ursache für deine Probleme leider nur eine Option. Mal sehen ob du drauf kommst.


----------



## justinh99 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Probleme hast, ist der Thread nur ne Übung?
> 
> PS: Wenn das Produkt einwandfrei funktioniert, bleibt als Ursache für deine Probleme leider nur eine Option. Mal sehen ob du drauf kommst.


Dass Produkt Funktioniert ja auch einwandfrei, aber  es geht ja hier auch nicht um dass Produkt)(mpow h7) sondern um Treiber  eines anderen Gerätes 
Nein dieser therd ist keine Übung, da   ich immer noch den Treiber suche für den oben genannten Bluetooth dongle,


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



justinh99 schrieb:


> da   ich immer noch den Treiber suche für den oben genannten Bluetooth dongle,


Du wirst keine finden.

Ich würde einen der vorgeschlagenen BT-Sticks verwenden.

Dafür gibt es Treiber.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Wenn man sich die Mühe macht, auf MSI zu gehen und im Support nach Treiber sucht wird man fündig Support fuer  B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland ... Wenn es immer noch nicht geht, dann investiere das Geld für ein neues Headset oder BT Stick für 6€ ...


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*

Wurden beim Mainboard eigentlich auch die beiden beiliegenden Antennen installiert?


----------



## justinh99 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Treiber für den Hama bluetoth Adapter v4.0*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wurden beim Mainboard eigentlich auch die beiden beiliegenden Antennen installiert?


Ja sind sie


----------



## mrotto (26. Februar 2021)

Okay, falls das hier igend jemand wie ich auch noch einmal findet: Ich hatte das gleiche Problem (identische Hardware IDs: USB\VID_0A12&PID_0001&REV_8891, Windows 10 pro 20h2) und konnte es lösen. Die Lösung war relativ peinlich: Windows hat den bluetooth USB adapter erst installiert, nachdem ich den internen bluetooth adapter meines Laptops deaktiviert hatte (die meisten PCs haben ja bereits einen eingebaut...).

*Schritt 1*: USB-Adapter ausstöpseln.

*Schritt 2*:

"Device Manager" öffnen.  Unter "Bluetooth" das standard bluetooth Gerät finden (bei mir intel wireless bluetooth), rechtsklick, disable device:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schritt 3*: USB dongle einstöpseln. Windows sollte dieses jetzt korrekt erkennen und installieren. Ich habe zwischendurch auch mal "find and fix problems with blueeoth devices" von Windows durchlaufen lassen, IMO braucht es das aber nicht.

*Schritt 4*: Internes Bluetooth-Gerät wieder aktivieren. Witzigerweise funktionieren beide devices dann parallel, wenigstens bei mir.

Quelle der Lösung: https://solvedthat.com/csr-4-0-bluetooth-adapter-problem-solved-no-driver/

Viel Glück.


----------

